# Coming Soon - Zombie Apocalypse Theme Park?



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Why wait for the zombie apocalypse? One man wants customers to experience the terror now - Z World!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/02/zombie-apocalaypse-detroit-theme-park_n_1644298.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Funniest choice in the Quick Poll: "I am actually a zombie, so this is a terrific idea."


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought zombies were all that's left in Detroit already.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh goodness, I want one!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

can't wait!!! great place to take the kids!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't understand how they can make this work...all night trying to survive...just staying awake all night would be hard for me! lol


----------

